

Forstall for CEO - discordance

After watching the keynote this morning, it looks like we have a new Apple CEO in grooming.<p>Scott Forstall took the floor for majority of the keynote, presenting the new and upcoming iOS 5. A frail looking Steve Jobs came on first with a brief introduction and welcome to WWDC attendees, which was followed Phil Schiller with the announcement of OSX Lion. After this, Forstall took the stage for a 45 minute presentation of iOS 5, by far the jewel of WWDC. Jobs then resumed and concluded the keynote with the announcement of iCloud.<p>The audience response to Forstall's presentation was amazingly positive for the senior vice president of iOS. From this mornings keynote it looks clear, from the audience response as well as the responsibility of leading the iOS initiative, that in a post-Jobs world Forstall will be running the show.
======
steventruong
Being able to present on stage has nothing to do with one's ability to perform
as CEO of Apple. Forstall is in charge of iOS so it makes perfect sense that
he talks about it. That has nothing to do with his ability to be the next CEO
or the fact that he possibly took up the biggest amount of time on stage.

He could be a potential candidate, who knows, but it certainly isn't because
he can talk on stage for 45 mins. It'd be because of his abilities (if any) to
play the roles of a CEO. No offense but I never get the rational behind this
type of thinking.

------
runjake
I didn't think he was all that engaging. Then again, public presentations are
only a sliver of what a CEO has to do, for better or worse. I don't see a
clear successor.

